# Will clones root in 12/12?



## DankBudzzz (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm thinking about taking some clones from the lower branches of my plants that are one week into flower as a few have turned out to be male. Would the clones root on 12/12 light cycle or would they need 24/0. Thanks.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 29, 2010)

This is just an opinion...Many say not to try to clone from a flowering plant as it is dead set to flower and won't root.
You said your only one week into flower, the lower branches normally get less light...I think possible.
I would go for the 24/0 or 18/6 so it will stay in veg mode (or go back) to grow roots. I think florescent light would be better until they take. Less chance of heat stress...IMHO.


----------



## canefan (Sep 29, 2010)

DankBudzzz said:


> I'm thinking about taking some clones from the lower branches of my plants that are one week into flower as a few have turned out to be male. Would the clones root on 12/12 light cycle or would they need 24/0. Thanks.


You say that you are into flower, so you need to up your light to 18/6 or 24/0. Not doing this will 1 make it hard to root and 2. stay in flower. Taking a clone in flower is easy, just be patient they tend to take longer to root and switch back to the veg state.
Good Luck


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 30, 2010)

Im ok with the clones staying in flower, I have lost 3/9 plants which were femmd seeds and turned out to be male for wahtever reason so I was thinkin on taking asome lower branches from the female keepers and having 6 or so small individual buds along with the rest of my plants to increase yield. Good idea?


----------



## lime73 (Sep 30, 2010)

DankBudzzz said:


> Im ok with the clones staying in flower, I have lost 3/9 plants which were femmd seeds and turned out to be male for wahtever reason so I was thinkin on taking asome lower branches from the female keepers and having 6 or so small individual buds along with the rest of my plants to increase yield. Good idea?


Good question! Only one way to find out! Try it and see if it will work?
I too was wondering about this! If it does work post pics! 
Have you cloned before?
Taking 6 and what if they die that will be 6 less buds! Could be risky? Try 2 to be safe. If you do?


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Sep 30, 2010)

DankBudzzz said:


> Im ok with the clones staying in flower, I have lost 3/9 plants which were femmd seeds and turned out to be male for wahtever reason so I was thinkin on taking asome lower branches from the female keepers and having 6 or so small individual buds along with the rest of my plants to increase yield. Good idea?


No. the plant will produce more than if you take a bunch of clones and root them and then continue to flower the clones and mother plants. Now if you wanted to clone them and revegg the clones thats a great idea, your next generation will be ultra bushy and work great to take new clones from. heres the idea......you take lets say 4 flowering clones, revert those to veg. by the time the mothers are finished flowering out your clones will be ready to go into the flower room after rooting and vegging, now about 2 weeks before your mothers finish flowering and you put those first clones into flowering take off 4 more clones off each of them(as you master cloning you can reduce it to 2 if you want, but for at first take more than you'll need so youve got a little extra padding in case something goes wrong) and root and veg those clones as the new mothers flower, now keep doing that and you will have started a nice perpetual grow that will ensure youve always got a fresh supply of plants on hand.


----------



## lime73 (Sep 30, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> No. the plant will produce more than if you take a bunch of clones and root them and then continue to flower the clones and mother plants. Now if you wanted to clone them and revegg the clones thats a great idea, your next generation will be ultra bushy and work great to take new clones from. heres the idea......you take lets say 4 flowering clones, revert those to veg. by the time the mothers are finished flowering out your clones will be ready to go into the flower room after rooting and vegging, now about 2 weeks before your mothers finish flowering and you put those first clones into flowering take off 4 more clones off each of them(as you master cloning you can reduce it to 2 if you want, but for at first take more than you'll need so youve got a little extra padding in case something goes wrong) and root and veg those clones as the new mothers flower, now keep doing that and you will have started a nice perpetual grow that will ensure youve always got a fresh supply of plants on hand.


So taking from flowering plants will take longer to root then cuttings from a veg'd mom?

We can clone for sex? So why not try to clone for flower? Or do roots stop growing during flower?


----------



## canefan (Sep 30, 2010)

lime73 said:


> So taking from flowering plants will take longer to root then cuttings from a veg'd mom?
> 
> We can clone for sex? So why not try to clone for flower? Or do roots stop growing during flower?


Lime73 flowering plants do take longer to root but once they are in veg again they explode in growth including roots. Cloning for sex allows a mature plant to show sex before you begin the flowering process, but the poor little plant if allowed to continue in flower while trying to grow roots also, very hard on the plant.
I only have tried this once last year so I am by no means an expert and don't have any scientific evidence to support my findings. But last year tying this once on two clones rooted, under 24/0 once they showed roots whiched back to 12/12 and that was pretty much the end of the clones they just didn't do anything. Yes they continued to produce roots at a slow rate and the flowering was pretty much stopped, after a few weeks I just decided it was better to reveg them.
So IMHO opinion I believe it is better overall for the plant to veg the clones again instead of trying to push them through flower, although I would like to see someone doing this along with their results.


----------



## lime73 (Sep 30, 2010)

That makes sense! Thanks. Just the thought of taking a lower branch and being able to get it to a better spot in the light would increase it from where it would have been at the bottom.
Then it is still finishing with the mother. Cool idea though.

Looks like DankBudzzz is going to try it!


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Sep 30, 2010)

lime73 said:


> So taking from flowering plants will take longer to root then cuttings from a veg'd mom?
> 
> We can clone for sex? So why not try to clone for flower? Or do roots stop growing during flower?


roots grow during flower, but those little branches aint gonna yield much if you keep them in 12/12, they will root and then keep on flowering right where they left off and not really go through a good stretch more vegative phase of the flowering cycle where it really gets bigger and all that since it already went through that phase already so youll end up with little popcorn buds on a cutting. if you take the clone before the stretch phase of flowering it will benefit from the stretch phase of flowering and explode in growth like normal and get much bigger during that phase. That is one strategy, the other is to revert to veg these clones and then veg them out and let them get fairly big and then re-flower them. These plants are amazing for lsting and scrogging as their branching is incredible. Your better using your cuttings from a flowering plant one of those 2 ways.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 30, 2010)

+Rep for bringing a fantastic question to the table.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2010)

DankBudzzz said:


> I'm thinking about taking some clones from the lower branches of my plants that are one week into flower as a few have turned out to be male. Would the clones root on 12/12 light cycle or would they need 24/0. Thanks.


 Yes your clone will root in 12/12


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok the thing is I only have one grow room and it's one week into flower. The only possibility would be to throw them under 4 23 watt cfls I have but I don't know how long they would be good for under there.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2010)

DankBudzzz said:


> Ok the thing is I only have one grow room and it's one week into flower. The only possibility would be to throw them under 4 23 watt cfls I have but I don't know how long they would be good for under there.


You can veg them for about a month under that


----------

